# Free pattern of the day!



## hennalady

How adorable!! This actually looks like it might be pretty easy too 

http://www.free-knitpatterns.com/ :thumbup:


----------



## maureenb

That is sweet! Thanks for the pattern


----------



## hennalady

I will try to put one in every day. Anyone else can add as desired as long as they are free!


----------



## kiwiannie

It's a beautiful wee dress, thanks for the link.


----------



## hennalady

My Pleasure!!! Any special requests for patterns can be placed here as well. I have tons!!  Be sure to specify knit or crochet though!!


----------



## thumper5316

Is it cute? Yes. Would I KNIT this...NO. OMG...my skills as a knitter would be better used.


----------



## JoyceinNC

Thanks! Lots of ideas for the charity knitting I do, but all the ads are a little annoying. Oh well.....the cute childrens designs are worth it!


----------



## Penev

This is beautiful and one that I am going to make for my wee granddaughter. The colours are very eyecatching, I have cotton yarns that will do perfectly. Thank you for posting the link.


----------



## cathy47

I didn't see the dress, I found a sweater instead as pattern of the day. :-( I'll go look around and see if Ican find that dress instead.


----------



## cathy47

I didn't see the dress, I found a sweater instead as pattern of the day. :-( I'll go look around and see if Ican find that dress instead.

oops!


----------



## indiangirl

I couldnt find the dress either maybe i need to search more ! but the dress is so cute !


----------



## cynthiaknitter

I found the dress ! It's called "Little Sweetheart" at FreeKnitPatterns.


----------



## JoyceinNC

cathy47 said:


> I didn't see the dress, I found a sweater instead as pattern of the day. :-( I'll go look around and see if Ican find that dress instead.
> 
> oops!


I had to sign up, "join". They didn't ask any nosey questions, and I'm sooooo glad I did. Once you join, there are oodles of free patterns. The dress displayed in the original post can be found among the other patterns. I had to click around a little, who ever does there catagorizing thinks differently than I do, but I found the dress. Please consider joining. If all the ads don't get you too frustrated, there are many great patterns (free) available. Good luck!


----------



## JoyceinNC

thumper5316 said:


> Is it cute? Yes. Would I KNIT this...NO. OMG...my skills as a knitter would be better used.


This is great inspiration for the charity knitting I do, which I feel is the very best use of my knitting time and skills.


----------



## cjsopha

beautiful dress, perfect for warm weather church days!


----------



## DebraPryor

indiangirl said:


> I couldnt find the dress either maybe i need to search more ! but the dress is so cute !


It's called the Little Sweetheart dress

I just typed dress into the search box and this was one of the ones that showed up.

Cheers
D


----------



## cathy47

I found the dress, and a couple of other items. Starting Christmas 2012. Have a scarf going now but this dress is next. Thanks...


----------



## hennalady

Yes, that site you have to sign up for. Has a lot of good patterns for free. Guess I forgot because I have been logged in so long!! I will try to post non sign up patterns!! Like this great Charity site with freebies too:
http://www.pinkslipperproject.org/


----------



## raqeth

Aaaaaaaa wish I had any girl grandchildren.... Only boys... All the girls are young ladies ;-)


----------



## cathy47

raqeth said:


> Aaaaaaaa wish I had any girl grandchildren.... Only boys... All the girls are young ladies ;-)


I wish I had grand daughter also all boys. But I make dresses and things like that and give away.


----------



## cathy47

raqeth said:


> Aaaaaaaa wish I had any girl grandchildren.... Only boys... All the girls are young ladies ;-)


I wish I had grand daughter also all boys. But I make dresses and things like that and give away.


----------



## hennalady

Todays pattern. I am going to try this one for Project Linus...
http://www.pickles.no/bring-it-on-baby-blanket/
No log in required....


----------



## hennalady

How come???


thumper5316 said:


> Is it cute? Yes. Would I KNIT this...NO. OMG...my skills as a knitter would be better used.


----------



## hennalady

OOpps... forgot these. http://www.patternsforcrochet.co.uk/
This is a nice site for a lot of reasons, but for those of you over the pond you can get UK directions. Now personally I have no idea how they differ, but I am curious and will have to find out now 
Have a Great Day Kids


----------



## raqeth

hennalady said:


> OOpps... forgot these. http://www.patternsforcrochet.co.uk/
> This is a nice site for a lot of reasons, but for those of you over the pond you can get UK directions. Now personally I have no idea how they differ, but I am curious and will have to find out now
> Have a Great Day Kids


OMG!!!! How precious! Love it!


----------



## hennalady

raqeth said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> OOpps... forgot these. http://www.patternsforcrochet.co.uk/
> This is a nice site for a lot of reasons, but for those of you over the pond you can get UK directions. Now personally I have no idea how they differ, but I am curious and will have to find out now
> Have a Great Day Kids
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!!!! How precious! Love it!
Click to expand...

YAY, And welcome newbie!! :thumbup:


----------



## raqeth

Thank you!  adore this , only thing is my to do list is growing and growing.. Oh wait! That's a good thing!


----------



## hennalady

raqeth said:


> Thank you!  adore this , only thing is my to do list is growing and growing.. Oh wait! That's a good thing!


I subscribe to this one too! Warning!!!!!! TORTURE WITHIN 
http://curly-girl-crochet-etc.blogspot.com/2009/09/my-baby-snow-bunny.html


----------



## raqeth

hennalady said:


> raqeth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  adore this , only thing is my to do list is growing and growing.. Oh wait! That's a good thing!
> 
> 
> 
> I subscribe to this one too! Warning!!!!!! TORTURE WITHIN
> http://curly-girl-crochet-etc.blogspot.com/2009/09/my-baby-snow-bunny.html
Click to expand...

 :shock: n no not shock.... Gasp! I am in sooooo much trouble   FUN!!!!! Thank you!;-)


----------



## hennalady

raqeth said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raqeth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  adore this , only thing is my to do list is growing and growing.. Oh wait! That's a good thing!
> 
> 
> 
> I subscribe to this one too! Warning!!!!!! TORTURE WITHIN
> http://curly-girl-crochet-etc.blogspot.com/2009/09/my-baby-snow-bunny.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :shock: n no not shock.... Gasp! I am in sooooo much trouble   FUN!!!!! Thank you!;-)
Click to expand...

I will be nice and stop for now... I must knit!!
Later Gater ~


----------



## Penev

The crochet stitches differ between UK and USA ie a dc in UK is tr in USA. The stitches move up a size from UK to USA so be careful you check the country of origin or you will end up with a garment quite different!!


----------



## Penev

And Hennalady please stop posting all these beautiful, have-to-make patterns!! I am working as fast as I can but hard to keep up with them all ha ha. Us knitters and crocheters will never run out of things to make while reading this forum. Wonderful!


----------



## hennalady

But I must share my addiction!! You must have visited my bookmarks.....



Penev said:


> And Hennalady please stop posting all these beautiful, have-to-make patterns!! I am working as fast as I can but hard to keep up with them all ha ha. Us knitters and crocheters will never run out of things to make while reading this forum. Wonderful!


----------



## Penev

That sweeheart dress is the lovliest thing and so glad I looked at the link, so you see your postings do tempt us!


----------



## hennalady

:thumbup:


----------



## craftymatt2

how darling, thank you for sharing


----------



## hennalady

Be sure to check all the pages as this one goes along. There will be many!!!!


----------



## mtalmage

thumper5316 said:


> Is it cute? Yes. Would I KNIT this...NO. OMG...my skills as a knitter would be better used.


??


----------



## hennalady

mtalmage said:


> thumper5316 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it cute? Yes. Would I KNIT this...NO. OMG...my skills as a knitter would be better used.
> 
> 
> 
> ??
Click to expand...

My thoughts exactly..... :?:


----------



## samazon

Too cute, thanks for posting


----------



## hennalady

Which one???? Dress, hat sweater, bunny, slipper, deer?????


samazon said:


> Too cute, thanks for posting


----------



## Tashi

Thanks for the link, unfortunately it did not take me to the pattern.


----------



## hennalady

Tashi said:


> Thanks for the link, unfortunately it did not take me to the pattern.


The Little Sweetheart dress is now at :
http://www.free-knitpatterns.com/detail.html?code=FK00340&cat_id=366

The other project links are good though. That site has a new one every day at that address. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Tashi

Oh thanks so much. I've joined and it looks like a worthwhile and generous site. Thanks again.... I have a 2 grand nieces and one grand daughter on the way....so click I go!!! Thanks again,
Tashi


----------



## debch

WOW!!! Adorable dress and so well done. Love the colors you chose.


----------



## hennalady

debch said:


> WOW!!! Adorable dress and so well done. Love the colors you chose.


Not me!! I found the pattern, I did not make it. But thanks!! I will take credit for finding a good color design.LOL

Todays is a four row repeat for this fantastic lace bookmark. I think it would be great for someone wanting to try lace without a lot of commitment. As well as for any book lover!!
http://www.knitting-and.com/knitting/patterns/bookmarks/jp-bookmark.htm


----------



## hennalady

I love this site, it has everything and a new pattern every day when you subscribe. Even x stitch, sewing too!!
http://grandmotherspatternbook.com/


----------



## hennalady

http://www.free-knitpatterns.com/detail.html?code=FK00382&cat_id=367


----------



## hennalady

This one is only free till Jan 8
http://crochetme.com/content/2012CrochetMeCalendarAmigurumi.aspx :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## samazon

Thanks for the links Hennalady, grabbed the sweetheart sweater set while on free-knit patterns site. Sweet!!! :-D


----------



## hennalady

Check back tomorrow!! Any special requests???



samazon said:


> Thanks for the links Hennalady, grabbed the sweetheart sweater set while on free-knit patterns site. Sweet!!! :-D


 :thumbup:


----------



## samazon

Not that I can think of lol Any more patterns and will have to build another room on. But hasn't stopped me yet lol :-D


----------



## hennalady

samazon said:


> Not that I can think of lol Any more patterns and will have to build another room on. But hasn't stopped me yet lol :-D


A little Jump drive is a lot cheaper!! Mine must have 800 patterns on it! I think I paid about $5 for it!  LOL


----------



## samazon

Yeah I have one of those too lol :lol:


----------



## hennalady

Great Minds think alike


samazon said:


> Yeah I have one of those too lol :lol:


----------



## hennalady

More torture for the day!!!
http://crochetncrafts.com/crochet/diamondhoodedscarf.html
This one is a nice little newsletter. Very simple and hand written. Conversion charts avail for some of her links too for the US vs. UK patterns. Has knit and crochet both too!! BONUS!!



hennalady said:


> raqeth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  adore this , only thing is my to do list is growing and growing.. Oh wait! That's a good thing!
> 
> 
> 
> I subscribe to this one too! Warning!!!!!! TORTURE WITHIN
> http://curly-girl-crochet-etc.blogspot.com/2009/09/my-baby-snow-bunny.html
Click to expand...


----------



## hennalady

This one is called Child's Berry Cardigan and can be found here
http://www.free-knitpatterns.com/
It is soooooooooo cute!! Calling all little girly girls


----------



## samazon

Love the sweater! Really cute :-D


----------



## hennalady

samazon said:


> Love the sweater! Really cute :-D


Thanx! What are you working on currently????


----------



## samazon

A afghan for DD. Finally decided to try the catherines wheel pattern. Using fall colors her request. Like the way it's coming out will post when finshed. :-D Getting ready to start the burridge lake pattern for me. Thanks for asking :-D


----------



## Irish maggie

kiwiannie said:


> It's a beautiful wee dress, thanks for the link.


I agree its a Beautiful Wee dress :thumbup:


----------



## hennalady

Cant wait to see!


samazon said:


> A afghan for DD. Finally decided to try the catherines wheel pattern. Using fall colors her request. Like the way it's coming out will post when finshed. :-D Getting ready to start the burridge lake pattern for me. Thanks for asking :-D


 :thumbup:


----------



## hennalady

Todays new patterns are Little Red Riding hood!!
http://grandmotherspatternbook.com/?p=3450&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+GrandmothersPatternBook+%28Grandmother%27s+Pattern+Book%29&utm_content=Yahoo%21+Mail
So lets recap:
http://www.free-knitpatterns.com/
http://www.pinkslipperproject.org/
http://www.pickles.no/bring-it-on-baby-blanket/
http://www.patternsforcrochet.co.uk/
http://curly-girl-crochet-etc.blogspot.com/2009/09/my-baby-snow-bunny.html
http://www.free-knitpatterns.com/detail.html?code=FK00340&cat_id=366
http://www.knitting-and.com/knitting/patterns/bookmarks/jp-bookmark.htm
http://www.free-knitpatterns.com/detail.html?code=FK00382&cat_id=367
http://crochetme.com/content/2012CrochetMeCalendarAmigurumi.aspx
http://crochetncrafts.com/crochet/diamondhoodedscarf.html
Childs Berry cardi and Sweetheart Hat
http://www.free-knitpatterns.com/
And that is all in here so far!


----------



## Irish maggie

hennalady said:


> Cant wait to see!
> 
> 
> samazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> A afghan for DD. Finally decided to try the catherines wheel pattern. Using fall colors her request. Like the way it's coming out will post when finshed. :-D Getting ready to start the burridge lake pattern for me. Thanks for asking :-D
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup:
Click to expand...

hennalady, thanks for the links :thumbup:


----------



## hennalady

This site has plenty of free crochet patterns for bags that are calling your name. If you're looking for something to wear on a day-to-day basis we have that, if you're looking for a backpack for your kids, we have that. Check out our crochet bag patterns here. Whatever occasion you are looking for, we have something just for you. Crocheting your own bags can be so much fun. Make one for yourself or make one for a friend. Free crochet patterns for bags always make for a nice gift too.

Backpacks
Clutches
Totes

Backpacks

Bookbag Backpack- Take your child back to school while looking cool with this crochet backpack. An I/9 hook is suggested to crochet this crochet bag pattern.

Cool Crochet Backpack- Free crochet patterns for bags is exactly where this pattern falls. Give the look of camoflauge with this pattern.

Recycled Plarn Backpack- This is a really neat pattern as it is made out of recycled plastic bags. Help save the environment with this cool pattern.

Clutches

Beaded Clutch Purse- The circular beading pattern on this clutch really adds to the detailing. This can be used during the day or at night.

Flower Detail Clutch Purse- Delicate crochet flowers border this clutch purse. It's a free crochet pattern for bags that you'll love.

Tunisian Cable Clutch- You can use any color you wish with this pattern, but I really love the pink. The handles are made of yarn for a nice flow.

Totes

Cute Crochet Tote Bag- This crochet tote pattern looks store-bought. The bamboo handles really give it a certain style.

Basic Plarn Tote- Crochet yourself an eco friendly tote bag by using up old plastic bags. It's perfect to tote around with you at the beach. 
http://www.allfreecrochet.com/Crochet-Bag-Patterns/A-List-of-Top-Crochet-Bag-Patterns/ct/1


----------



## HennaLadyKim

Todays new one is called "Popsicle Stripes" at http://www.free-knitpatterns.com/


----------



## hennalady

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-56667-1.html
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-55069-1.html
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-56891-1.html Muuuuuuaaahhhahahaahhhahahahhaaaa


----------



## HennaLadyKim

Today is a Bunny!!!
http://www.*************/project/amigurumi-kawaii-bunny :thumbup:


----------



## HennaLadyKim

hennalady said:


> Todays new patterns are Little Red Riding hood!!
> http://grandmotherspatternbook.com/?p=3450&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+GrandmothersPatternBook+%28Grandmother%27s+Pattern+Book%29&utm_content=Yahoo%21+Mail
> So lets recap:
> http://www.free-knitpatterns.com/
> http://www.pinkslipperproject.org/
> http://www.pickles.no/bring-it-on-baby-blanket/
> http://www.patternsforcrochet.co.uk/
> http://curly-girl-crochet-etc.blogspot.com/2009/09/my-baby-snow-bunny.html
> http://www.free-knitpatterns.com/detail.html?code=FK00340&cat_id=366
> http://www.knitting-and.com/knitting/patterns/bookmarks/jp-bookmark.htm
> http://www.free-knitpatterns.com/detail.html?code=FK00382&cat_id=367
> http://crochetme.com/content/2012CrochetMeCalendarAmigurumi.aspx
> http://crochetncrafts.com/crochet/diamondhoodedscarf.html
> Childs Berry cardi and Sweetheart Hat
> http://www.free-knitpatterns.com/
> And that is all in here so far!


Today is Valentine mittens!!: http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEwbis11/PATTfreja.php


----------



## samazon

Love the mittens, thanks :thumbup:


----------



## HennaLadyKim

Today is Rainbow Baby Afghan
http://www.free-knitpatterns.com/



HennaLadyKim said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Todays new patterns are Little Red Riding hood!!
> http://grandmotherspatternbook.com/?p=3450&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+GrandmothersPatternBook+%28Grandmother%27s+Pattern+Book%29&utm_content=Yahoo%21+Mail
> So lets recap:
> http://www.free-knitpatterns.com/
> http://www.pinkslipperproject.org/
> http://www.pickles.no/bring-it-on-baby-blanket/
> http://www.patternsforcrochet.co.uk/
> http://curly-girl-crochet-etc.blogspot.com/2009/09/my-baby-snow-bunny.html
> http://www.free-knitpatterns.com/detail.html?code=FK00340&cat_id=366
> http://www.knitting-and.com/knitting/patterns/bookmarks/jp-bookmark.htm
> http://www.free-knitpatterns.com/detail.html?code=FK00382&cat_id=367
> http://crochetme.com/content/2012CrochetMeCalendarAmigurumi.aspx
> http://crochetncrafts.com/crochet/diamondhoodedscarf.html
> Childs Berry cardi and Sweetheart Hat
> http://www.free-knitpatterns.com/
> And that is all in here so far!
> 
> 
> 
> Today is Valentine mittens!!: http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEwbis11/PATTfreja.php
Click to expand...


----------



## HennaLadyKim

Cutest booties ever!!!!
http://www.free-knitpatterns.com/detail.html?code=FK00462&cat_id=367



HennaLadyKim said:


> Today is Rainbow Baby Afghan
> http://www.free-knitpatterns.com/
> 
> 
> 
> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Todays new patterns are Little Red Riding hood!!
> http://grandmotherspatternbook.com/?p=3450&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+GrandmothersPatternBook+%28Grandmother%27s+Pattern+Book%29&utm_content=Yahoo%21+Mail
> So lets recap:
> http://www.free-knitpatterns.com/
> http://www.pinkslipperproject.org/
> http://www.pickles.no/bring-it-on-baby-blanket/
> http://www.patternsforcrochet.co.uk/
> http://curly-girl-crochet-etc.blogspot.com/2009/09/my-baby-snow-bunny.html
> http://www.free-knitpatterns.com/detail.html?code=FK00340&cat_id=366
> http://www.knitting-and.com/knitting/patterns/bookmarks/jp-bookmark.htm
> http://www.free-knitpatterns.com/detail.html?code=FK00382&cat_id=367
> http://crochetme.com/content/2012CrochetMeCalendarAmigurumi.aspx
> http://crochetncrafts.com/crochet/diamondhoodedscarf.html
> Childs Berry cardi and Sweetheart Hat
> http://www.free-knitpatterns.com/
> And that is all in here so far!
> 
> 
> 
> Today is Valentine mittens!!: http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEwbis11/PATTfreja.php
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## HennaLadyKim

Got a new one to go with the slippers and hat
http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/little-sweetie-dress-headband?utm_source=Publicaster&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=KITL%20February%202012&utm_content=Little+Sweetie+Dress+%26+Headband


HennaLadyKim said:


> Cutest booties ever!!!!
> http://www.free-knitpatterns.com/detail.html?code=FK00462&cat_id=367
> 
> 
> 
> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today is Rainbow Baby Afghan
> http://www.free-knitpatterns.com/
> 
> 
> 
> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Todays new patterns are Little Red Riding hood!!
> http://grandmotherspatternbook.com/?p=3450&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+GrandmothersPatternBook+%28Grandmother%27s+Pattern+Book%29&utm_content=Yahoo%21+Mail
> So lets recap:
> http://www.free-knitpatterns.com/
> http://www.pinkslipperproject.org/
> http://www.pickles.no/bring-it-on-baby-blanket/
> http://www.patternsforcrochet.co.uk/
> http://curly-girl-crochet-etc.blogspot.com/2009/09/my-baby-snow-bunny.html
> http://www.free-knitpatterns.com/detail.html?code=FK00340&cat_id=366
> http://www.knitting-and.com/knitting/patterns/bookmarks/jp-bookmark.htm
> http://www.free-knitpatterns.com/detail.html?code=FK00382&cat_id=367
> http://crochetme.com/content/2012CrochetMeCalendarAmigurumi.aspx
> http://crochetncrafts.com/crochet/diamondhoodedscarf.html
> Childs Berry cardi and Sweetheart Hat
> http://www.free-knitpatterns.com/
> And that is all in here so far!
> 
> 
> 
> Today is Valentine mittens!!: http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEwbis11/PATTfreja.php
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

 :thumbup:


----------



## HennaLadyKim

Another one! LW2986


----------



## indiangirl

Thank you ! The patterns are so sweet and i am storing them for the grandkids yet to be born !


----------



## HennaLadyKim

You are welcome! nI forgot to put the link for the hat so here it is :
http://www.redheart.com/search/apachesolr_search/LW2986



indiangirl said:


> Thank you ! The patterns are so sweet and i am storing them for the grandkids yet to be born !


 :thumbup:


----------



## Hippie Chick

Here is a freebie at http://www.free-knitpatterns.com/ :mrgreen:


----------



## samazon

Went to your link and typed in blue rose doily and nothing came up


----------



## Hippie Chick

samazon said:


> Went to your link and typed in blue rose doily and nothing came up


Log in and here is the link: http://www.freepatterns.com/detail.html?code=FC00197&cat_id=309


----------



## samazon

I got it thanks! Disregard the pm I sent, thanks again


----------



## Hippie Chick

Too Late! 


samazon said:


> I got it thanks! Disregard the pm I sent, thanks again


 :thumbup:


----------



## samazon

Thanks again :-D


----------



## Hippie Chick

http://www.caron.com/projects/ss/ss_baby_boy_hooded_sweater.html

Baby Boy Hooded Sweater

designed by Lisa Gentry

TECHNIQUE USED: Knit

SIZES 
Baby's 3-6 (9 -12, 18-24) months

FINISHED MEASUREMENTS:
Chest 20 ½ (22 ½, 24 ½)"/52 (56, 62)cm
Length 11 (12, 13)"/28 (30.5, 33)cm
:thumbup:


----------



## indiangirl

This one is so cute! Thank you !


----------



## Hippie Chick

How about a scrubbie!
http://www.bestfreecrochet.com/2011/11/28/332-flower-scrubbie-dishcloth-maggie-weldon-maggies-crochet/



HennaLadyKim said:


> Got a new one to go with the slippers and hat
> http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/little-sweetie-dress-headband?utm_source=Publicaster&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=KITL%20February%202012&utm_content=Little+Sweetie+Dress+%26+Headband
> 
> 
> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cutest booties ever!!!!
> http://www.free-knitpatterns.com/detail.html?code=FK00462&cat_id=367
> 
> 
> 
> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today is Rainbow Baby Afghan
> http://www.free-knitpatterns.com/
> 
> 
> 
> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Todays new patterns are Little Red Riding hood!!
> http://grandmotherspatternbook.com/?p=3450&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+GrandmothersPatternBook+%28Grandmother%27s+Pattern+Book%29&utm_content=Yahoo%21+Mail
> So lets recap:
> http://www.free-knitpatterns.com/
> http://www.pinkslipperproject.org/
> http://www.pickles.no/bring-it-on-baby-blanket/
> http://www.patternsforcrochet.co.uk/
> http://curly-girl-crochet-etc.blogspot.com/2009/09/my-baby-snow-bunny.html
> http://www.free-knitpatterns.com/detail.html?code=FK00340&cat_id=366
> http://www.knitting-and.com/knitting/patterns/bookmarks/jp-bookmark.htm
> http://www.free-knitpatterns.com/detail.html?code=FK00382&cat_id=367
> http://crochetme.com/content/2012CrochetMeCalendarAmigurumi.aspx
> http://crochetncrafts.com/crochet/diamondhoodedscarf.html
> Childs Berry cardi and Sweetheart Hat
> http://www.free-knitpatterns.com/
> And that is all in here so far!
> 
> 
> 
> Today is Valentine mittens!!: http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEwbis11/PATTfreja.php
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## Hippie Chick

This site has some great beauties:
http://freepatterns.nobleknits.com/view/mosaic
Cant get you pics, but it is worth a look 



Hippie Chick said:


> How about a scrubbie!
> http://www.bestfreecrochet.com/2011/11/28/332-flower-scrubbie-dishcloth-maggie-weldon-maggies-crochet/
> 
> 
> 
> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got a new one to go with the slippers and hat
> http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/little-sweetie-dress-headband?utm_source=Publicaster&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=KITL%20February%202012&utm_content=Little+Sweetie+Dress+%26+Headband
> 
> 
> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cutest booties ever!!!!
> http://www.free-knitpatterns.com/detail.html?code=FK00462&cat_id=367
> 
> 
> 
> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today is Rainbow Baby Afghan
> http://www.free-knitpatterns.com/
> 
> 
> 
> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Todays new patterns are Little Red Riding hood!!
> http://grandmotherspatternbook.com/?p=3450&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+GrandmothersPatternBook+%28Grandmother%27s+Pattern+Book%29&utm_content=Yahoo%21+Mail
> So lets recap:
> http://www.free-knitpatterns.com/
> http://www.pinkslipperproject.org/
> http://www.pickles.no/bring-it-on-baby-blanket/
> http://www.patternsforcrochet.co.uk/
> http://curly-girl-crochet-etc.blogspot.com/2009/09/my-baby-snow-bunny.html
> http://www.free-knitpatterns.com/detail.html?code=FK00340&cat_id=366
> http://www.knitting-and.com/knitting/patterns/bookmarks/jp-bookmark.htm
> http://www.free-knitpatterns.com/detail.html?code=FK00382&cat_id=367
> http://crochetme.com/content/2012CrochetMeCalendarAmigurumi.aspx
> http://crochetncrafts.com/crochet/diamondhoodedscarf.html
> Childs Berry cardi and Sweetheart Hat
> http://www.free-knitpatterns.com/
> And that is all in here so far!
> 
> 
> 
> Today is Valentine mittens!!: http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEwbis11/PATTfreja.php
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Hippie Chick

Kufi Cap Pattern includes different sizes from kids to grammas!!
"Copyright 2011 Carmen Statham, all rights reserved. You may print a copy of this pattern for your own personal use. Absolutely no part of this pattern may be copied or redistributed; this includes, but is not limited to text, images, and diagrams.
You have permission to sell finished items. Please include a mention of Thistles and Tulips Crochet as well as a link to my Etsy shop, www.thistlesandtulips.etsy.com, with any listings on Facebook, Etsy, or elsewhere."

http://www.carmenstatham.blogspot.com/2011/09/ttcs-kufi-cap.html :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## hennalady

Another cute hat! http://idesignadventures.blogspot.com/2011/11/anthro-inspired-hat.html?_iwcspid=128038
Has written and video instructions included. :thumbup:


----------



## Hippie Chick

hennalady said:


> Another cute hat! http://idesignadventures.blogspot.com/2011/11/anthro-inspired-hat.html?_iwcspid=128038
> Has written and video instructions included. :thumbup:


I might just have to make this for me


----------



## Hippie Chick

Wave Scarf with Florets
This is a nice little crochet site to visit 
http://crochetology.net/2012/02/wave-scarf-with-florets-free-pattern/ :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Knitress

Thanks for the post, adorable.


----------



## Hippie Chick

Knitress said:


> Thanks for the post, adorable.


Which one are you going to make Knitress?


----------



## Hippie Chick

New Easy one in crochet!
http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/lake-house-hat-scarf

:mrgreen:


----------



## Hippie Chick

http://********************************/2007/06/my-june-scarf-slant-stitch.html :thumbup: 
How cute is that!!


----------



## samazon

I think that slant st would make a pretty bag :-D


----------



## Hippie Chick

samazon said:


> I think that slant st would make a pretty bag :-D


It reminds me of Broomstick Lace in its appearance. Very Girly


----------



## samazon

Your right it does


----------



## Hippie Chick

samazon said:


> Your right it does


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ireneofnc

Awww... this is adorable and it really doesn't look that difficult to make! 

Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## Hippie Chick

ireneofnc said:


> Awww... this is adorable and it really doesn't look that difficult to make!
> 
> Thanks for sharing with us!


Which one ireneofnc????? There are so many!


----------



## ireneofnc

Oops, the little girl's knitted dress in purple & pink!


----------



## Hippie Chick

There are sooo many patterns on this posting, you may want to scroll through it! 


ireneofnc said:


> Oops, the little girl's knitted dress in purple & pink!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Hippie Chick

Got you crochet ladies a goodie! Crochet Hexagon Afghan - Free Pattern at:
http://www.craftown.com/Crochet-Hexagon-Afghan.html


----------



## Hippie Chick

http://www.patternsforcrochet.co.uk/page17.html?utm_source=New+FREE+Design+on+patternsforcrochet.co.uk+25th+February+2012+%28all%29&utm_campaign=New+FREE+Design+%28PFC%29&utm_medium=email


http://www.patternsforcrochet.co.uk/page14.html


----------



## Hippie Chick

http://www.purlbee.com/granny-square-slippers/


----------



## samazon

Here's a cute one,
http://www.allfreeknitting.com/baby-booties/baby-moccasins/ml/1


----------



## Hippie Chick

Thanks samazon ! Those are great. I found these there too:
http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Baby-Booties/Two-Needle-Blocks-Baby-Booties/ct/1


samazon said:


> Here's a cute one,
> http://www.allfreeknitting.com/baby-booties/baby-moccasins/ml/1


 :thumbup:


----------



## samazon

Oh, I like those too. Thanks :-D


----------



## Hippie Chick

You may like this one too! I think it is pretty cool, maybe in different colors though...

http://www.bernat.com/data/pattern/pdf/Bernat_SuperValueweb25_cr_purse.en_US.pdf?utm_source=iContact&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Bernat%20Crochet%20Month%20Promo&utm_content= :thumbup:


----------



## samazon

Yes I do but your right different colors :thumbup:


----------



## Hippie Chick

Oh Boy! Crochet today!!!
http://crochetpatternsonly.blogspot.com/


----------



## samazon

I love bags, have 2 made now but have to put them together and line before I can post. Love those wips :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hippie Chick

I have a couple WIpS myself! Lets see, a blanket for Linus, a Wasabi Cowl in pink for me, Fornicating Bunny purse for Easter gag, and now I am doing a Crochet off with another KPer for March Madness (It is National Crochet month ya know), and another blanket I misplaced the pattern for cuz it was on paper! Argh. I hate when that happens :evil: Oh and a mini sock monkey left over from Christmas to do list. I think that is why I am sharing and looking at small stuff to post, less commitment all around  I am anxious to see your bags!


samazon said:


> I love bags, have 2 made now but have to put them together and line before I can post. Love those wips :lol: :lol:


 :evil: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## samazon

Yeah me too :lol: Maybe this week :-D


----------



## unie

So sweet! Great Job


----------



## Hippie Chick

First I should say "I did not make these patterns!" I only find and share. But which one do you like so I know what to post next. I love feedback. I am happy you stopped by to visit unie!


unie said:


> So sweet! Great Job


----------



## Hippie Chick

These are a nice collection of crochet patterns in one PDF!!!
http://www.bestfreecrochet.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/MC_Spring_Blossoms_Ebook.pdf :shock:


----------



## granny1

Those are too pretty to use!


----------



## Hippie Chick

Nah we deserve pretty things, don't we?????


granny1 said:


> Those are too pretty to use!


Check out this one...
http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/blogspot/OQciE/~3/64WxYh0xI0U/sapphire-lace-scarflet.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## samazon

Here's another cute one,
http://www.berroco.com/exclusives/bilby/bilby.html


----------



## Hippie Chick

That is adorable! I have no wee girls to make stuff for


----------



## samazon

Me either but collect them for someday lol Have 3 grown grands hoping soon :-D


----------



## Hippie Chick

samazon said:


> Me either but collect them for someday lol Have 3 grown grands hoping soon :-D


http://www.leisurearts.com/cat/free_projects.html

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-66617-1.html


----------



## samazon

Love those afghans! That first one is a beauty :-D


----------



## Hippie Chick

It is, is.nt it! Now, the challenge is CAN I do it :?: We shall see!


samazon said:


> Love those afghans! That first one is a beauty :-D


 :shock: :?: :shock:


----------



## samazon

I'm sure you'll do fine, I've seen your beaded items :thumbup:


----------



## Hippie Chick

Aw, thanks. That is a whole different world for me! After teaching it for so many years I had to learn a lot..


samazon said:


> I'm sure you'll do fine, I've seen your beaded items :thumbup:


----------



## Hippie Chick

http://www.bead-patterns.com/shop/shop.php?next=80&category=138


----------



## hennalady

I found you another goodie today  Pretty sure I can do this one too...
http://waverly.bernat.com/media/docs/common/Simplicity-RippleAfghan.pdf



samazon said:


> Love those afghans! That first one is a beauty :-D


----------



## daralene

You seem to be the queen of links. Now I am going to do the toddler's sweetheart sweater set. When will I ever have time to knit all the things I'm getting from this site. Thanks again Henna Lady.


----------



## hennalady

daralene said:


> You seem to be the queen of links. Now I am going to do the toddler's sweetheart sweater set. When will I ever have time to knit all the things I'm getting from this site. Thanks again Henna Lady.


Well thanks! Dont you dare peek at my bookmarks then!!! LOL :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## craftymatt2

OMG, thank you thank you, such sweet and darling items


----------



## hennalady

I am "Pattern Ninja"....


craftymatt2 said:


> OMG, thank you thank you, such sweet and darling items


 :hunf: :lol: :lol:


----------



## samazon

Thanks again pattern ninja very pretty afghan :thumbup:


----------



## hennalady

samazon said:


> Thanks again pattern ninja very pretty afghan :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Irish maggie

Skill: Easy

Instructions:
Step 1: Yarn over (YO).
Step 2: Insert the tip of your crochet hook into the space between the posts of the current and next stitches in the row below, going through the back.
Step 3: Bring the crochet hook through the next space, going in front of the post.

Step 4: YO.

Step 5: Pull the yarn through the spaces. You should now have three stitches on your working needle.

Step 6: YO

Step 7: Pull the yarn through the next two stitches on your crochet hook. You should now have two stitches on your working needle.
Step 8: YO
Step 9: Pull the yarn through the last two stitches on your crochet hook. You should now have one stitch on your needle.


----------



## hennalady

My Guess, Single ribbed,Double Crochet??


----------



## hennalady

Tons of stuff ranging in all the arts! Crochet, knit, plastic canvas, embroidery, sewing, knooking.....
http://www.leisurearts.com/catalogsearch/result/index/?dir=asc&order=price&q=knook+patterns+free


----------



## hennalady

Knitted DROPS egg warmers for Easter in Baby Merino.
http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/us/pattern.php?id=5622&lang=us :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## hennalady

Knitted DROPS cover for hot-water bottle in Eskimo.
http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/us/pattern.php?id=5621&lang=us


----------



## hennalady

LOVE the kitty pic Maggie!


----------



## hennalady

http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/us/pattern.php?id=5621&lang=us :XD:


----------



## hennalady

This one is sooooooo cute!
http://tahkistacycharles.com/t/pattern_single?m=&style=&yarn=1576&technique=&season=&year=&new=&format=free&products_id=1660


----------



## hennalady

This is sooooo cute!!
http://www.*************/project/amigurumi-bubble-leg-monster?utm_campaign=cb&utm_medium=email&utm_source=090312NS
And
http://www.*************/project/amigurumi-not-so-scary-monster?utm_campaign=cb&utm_medium=email&utm_source=090312NS


----------



## hennalady

http://www.maggiescrochet.com/free-patterns-c-33.html?page=7&sort=4a
:XD: :XD:


----------



## hennalady

http://www.crochetspot.com/crochet-pattern-butterfly/
I love this site! Check out the Butterfly stitch too


----------



## hennalady

http://www.bernat.com/data/pattern/pdf/Bernat_Satinweb33_cr_cardigan.en_US.pdf?utm_source=iContact&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Bernat&utm_content=

Not even a hint this time


----------



## samazon

Those are all adorable, Thanks :-D


----------



## hennalady

You just never know what I will find, huh?
http://media.leisurearts.com/downloadfiles/N_03_07_SpringBunny.pdf?utm_source=Leisure+Arts+Newsletter&utm_campaign=e068675710-April_2012_2nd_Edition&utm_medium=email
Enjoy todays surprise pattern


----------



## hennalady

http://www.bestfreecrochet.com/2011/06/27/178-watermelon-crochet-dishcloth-maggie-weldon-maggies-crochet/
A cute little summer dishcloth today! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## hennalady

You can attach this little Butterfly just about anywhere! How about a rainbow of them around your refrigerator as magnets, or add them to little girls garment edge? I think I will put some on my hat!
http://www.crochetspot.com/crochet-pattern-butterfly/#more-14274


----------



## samazon

Very cute, how about on a bag with flowers :-D


----------



## hennalady

Super cute! Great minds to think alike dont they ;-)


samazon said:


> Very cute, how about on a bag with flowers :-D


----------



## hennalady

This one is for the wee ones, but I know a few grown ups could use one  LOL
http://amray1976.blogspot.com/2012/04/crochet-baby-bib.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+CrochetCreativeCreations-FreePatterns+%28Crochet+Creative+Creations-+Free+Patterns%29
Also, these make a great door hanger for the little things you wanna not forget on the way out the door!


----------



## hennalady

Toddler Flower Dress So cute!!!!
http://*******************************/toddlersflowerdress.htm :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## samazon

That little dress is darling, I just need someone to make it for :lol:


----------



## Hippie Chick

samazon said:


> That little dress is darling, I just need someone to make it for :lol:


Charity????


----------



## LoriRuth

thank you


----------



## hennalady

Adorable!!!
Crochet - Starlight Toddler Skirt

http://www.craftown.com/Starlight-Toddler-Skirt.html :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## hennalady

This is a 4 in 1 pattern to support heart health. Beautiful Red designs 
http://www.classiceliteyarns.com/WebLetter/245/CEY-StitchRed-eBook.pdf


----------



## LoriRuth

Thank you


----------



## hennalady

LoriRuth said:


> Thank you


 :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## MaryMargaret

http://www.free-knitpatterns.com/detail.html?code=FK00340&cat_id=1

Here it is.


----------



## hennalady

Hi MaryMargaret, You are correct. that is the Little Sweetheart Dress link from the first posting. There are many more patterns in this posting if you browse through you just might see another one you want 


MaryMargaret said:


> http://www.free-knitpatterns.com/detail.html?code=FK00340&cat_id=1
> 
> Here it is.


 :XD:


----------



## hennalady

Elizabeth Striped Tank in SOLARIS and CRYSTAL
This is listed as a beginner pattern....
http://tahkistacycharles.com/t/pattern_single?products_id=1689
:XD:


----------



## LoriRuth

Thank you...keeping the short and sleeveless patterns for here in FL.


----------



## hennalady

Got the same issues here in Cali!!! I completely understand  Wouldnt this be nice in some bamboo or peaches n cream maybe????


LoriRuth said:


> Thank you...keeping the short and sleeveless patterns for here in FL.


 :thumbup:


----------



## LoriRuth

yes, something light! The less cloths the better for me in the summer...wrinkled skin and all!


----------



## hennalady

LoriRuth said:


> yes, something light! The less cloths the better for me in the summer...wrinkled skin and all!


Yup, me too!


----------



## LoriRuth




----------



## LoriRuth

Freebie Pattern...Unique!

http://www.interweave.com/needle/projects/swan.asp?_iwcspid=134897


----------



## hennalady

LoriRuth said:


> Freebie Pattern...Unique!
> 
> http://www.interweave.com/needle/projects/swan.asp?_iwcspid=134897


I love Interweave! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LoriRuth

I haven't spent much time exploring it but one of the links I got from another group sent me there and I saw the word swan and this is what popped up...It is neat.


----------



## hennalady

They have tons of great stuff and you can make a file there instead of saving to your computer or printing them all off. I tend to work from my computer so I can highlight where I am on the pattern when I take a break. It works well for me as i dont have a printer....Glad to see you cruzing around my postings. I have tons of patterns on kp if you click my name and scroll my bookmarks or postings. I am also under Hennaladykim and Hippie Chick here due to accidentally hitting "Spam" on an email from kp. If you do that you get no notices for 3 months!!! "DONT DO THAT!!"


LoriRuth said:


> I haven't spent much time exploring it but one of the links I got from another group sent me there and I saw the word swan and this is what popped up...It is neat.


----------



## hennalady

I really like this one!!!!!
http://reliquaryarts.files.wordpress.com/2008/10/deathflakechart.pdf
Found at:
http://reliquaryarts.blogspot.com/2008/10/suddenly-room-goes-cold.html


----------



## LoriRuth

My husband will love that as a dishcloth...he is using the KAL one I just finished and he says we are throwing all the store bought ones out...I said "WAIT" 'I have to make more before 
you throw out those' ...it takes me a while knooking them!


----------



## hennalady

That is why I crochet!!!! One a day is do-able 


LoriRuth said:


> My husband will love that as a dishcloth...he is using the KAL one I just finished and he says we are throwing all the store bought ones out...I said "WAIT" 'I have to make more before
> you throw out those' ...it takes me a while knooking them!


----------



## hennalady

I have some smaller skull charts I can email you if you want!!


LoriRuth said:


> My husband will love that as a dishcloth...he is using the KAL one I just finished and he says we are throwing all the store bought ones out...I said "WAIT" 'I have to make more before
> you throw out those' ...it takes me a while knooking them!


----------



## LoriRuth

Would love them


----------



## hennalady

They are in your email now.... Enjoy!


LoriRuth said:


> Would love them


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## samazon

Found this one awhile back. Thinking about maybe a bag?
http://www.craftpassion.com/2011/04/crochet-african-flower-paperweight-granny.html


----------



## hennalady

LOVE the bag featured on the link! Nice little quick blocks too. Great find 


samazon said:


> Found this one awhile back. Thinking about maybe a bag?
> http://www.craftpassion.com/2011/04/crochet-african-flower-paperweight-granny.html


----------



## LoriRuth

Yes, I love it too...I had saved this a few weeks ago..I don't know why but I love granny square things...I eventually want to make a sweater!


----------



## hennalady

Cute sweater made of Silk.... MMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.... I love silk.
http://www.classiceliteyarns.com/WebLetter/247/Issue247.php
"Classic Silk is a blend of cotton, silk and nylon. Soft, durable, and a little slubby, it makes a pleasant fabric in stockinette or more complicated stitch patterns. The 25 soft colors are all complementary, which makes it great for simple colorwork. Shake up the color choices in this simple tee with a colorwork yoke from Susan Mills, and make it your own!" :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## samazon

That's really cute :-D :thumbup:


----------



## LoriRuth

Very nice. A nice winter shirt for me.


----------



## hennalady

Thanks Kids!


----------



## LoriRuth

Thank you and you're welcome!!


----------



## mmorris25

Love those colors!


----------



## samazon

Let me add one this came in the mail today. Really cute :-D 
http://knittingonthenet.com/patterns/babyafhorse.htm#


----------



## LoriRuth

Beautiful rocking horse block-blanket. Thank you


----------



## hennalady

Cute Crochet sweater today
http://www.berroco.com/exclusives/azilal/azilal.pdf


----------



## samazon

Oh I like that one and color too


----------



## samazon

I found this one on ravelry and started it for my DD for chirstmas in pinks. It works up pretty quick  
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/julieannys-stained-glass-afghan-square Will post a pic soon


----------



## hennalady

I found that one a while back and fell in love! I just cant decide what colors to go with. I am considering Black, grey, slate blue & white... I look forward to seeing yours!!


samazon said:


> I found this one on ravelry and started it for my DD for chirstmas in pinks. It works up pretty quick
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/julieannys-stained-glass-afghan-square Will post a pic soon


 :thumbup: :XD: :mrgreen:


----------



## samazon

Those colors sound wonderful! My DD is a pink and purple nut, me not so much.So settled on the pinks. Here's the pics :-D


----------



## LoriRuth

Very nice


----------



## samazon

Thanks :-D


----------



## pinkpig

Wow, thank you for the pattern!!


----------



## samazon

Your welcome :thumbup:


----------



## samazon

Found this one today. The color combinations I think are endless. :-D 
http://undisthreadness.blogspot.com/


----------



## hennalady

samazon said:


> Found this one today. The color combinations I think are endless. :-D
> http://undisthreadness.blogspot.com/


These are lovely samazon, good find!!! They might be better served on the Add your own stitch of the day section..... 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-58904-1.html :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## hennalady

So, how about this one??
Alternating Spike Stitch
Multiple of 4 sts
(add 1 for base chain)

Ssc (Spike single crochet) = insert hook below next st 1 row down (i.e. into same place as that st was worked), yo, draw loop through and up to height of present row; yo, draw through both loops on hook.

1st Row: Skip 2 ch (count as 1 sc), 1 sc into next and each ch to end, turn.
2nd Row: 1 ch (counts as 1 sc), skip 1 st, *1 sc into next st, 1 Ssc over next st; rep from * ending 1 sc into tch, turn.
Rep 2nd row. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## samazon

That sounds like it would make an interesting stitch. Will have to work this up, thanks :-D :-D


----------



## LoriRuth

hennalady said:


> So, how about this one??
> Alternating Spike Stitch
> Multiple of 4 sts
> (add 1 for base chain)
> 
> Ssc (Spike single crochet) = insert hook below next st 1 row down (i.e. into same place as that st was worked), yo, draw loop through and up to height of present row; yo, draw through both loops on hook.
> 
> 1st Row: Skip 2 ch (count as 1 sc), 1 sc into next and each ch to end, turn.
> 2nd Row: 1 ch (counts as 1 sc), skip 1 st, *1 sc into next st, 1 Ssc over next st; rep from * ending 1 sc into tch, turn.
> Rep 2nd row. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


What you mean by add one for base stitch....... As in one chain equals one crochet stitch when chaining too start crocheting


----------



## mistymorning2

hennalady said:


> How adorable!! This actually looks like it might be pretty easy too
> 
> http://www.free-knitpatterns.com/ :thumbup:


Thank-You for posting this have been looking for this kind of dress as i knit and crochet for Charity


----------



## hennalady

My apologies for not including the link to the stitch. It is from here:
http://crochetology.net/tag/alternating-sike-stitch/
Fatima is very quick to to respond to her readers. You can find her on Facebook as well  
http://www.facebook.com/crochetology
I read it as a multiplr of 4 plus one on start row...


LoriRuth said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, how about this one??
> Alternating Spike Stitch
> Multiple of 4 sts
> (add 1 for base chain)
> 
> Ssc (Spike single crochet) = insert hook below next st 1 row down (i.e. into same place as that st was worked), yo, draw loop through and up to height of present row; yo, draw through both loops on hook.
> 
> 1st Row: Skip 2 ch (count as 1 sc), 1 sc into next and each ch to end, turn.
> 2nd Row: 1 ch (counts as 1 sc), skip 1 st, *1 sc into next st, 1 Ssc over next st; rep from * ending 1 sc into tch, turn.
> Rep 2nd row. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> What you mean by add one for base stitch....... As in one chain equals one crochet stitch when chaining too start crocheting
Click to expand...


----------



## hennalady

This has to be the most unique shawl I have ever seen!! Although I am not an "Orange' person, It is still lovely! It is done in knit. 
http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEff12/PATTbauble.php :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LoriRuth

Neat Looking Pattern!


----------



## hennalady

I agree LoriRuth! And what is really cool is that the young girl pictured designed it herself!!! WOW!! I dont even think I could manage to make this one, much less Design it!


LoriRuth said:


> Neat Looking Pattern!


 :XD: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: ENVY :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## SylviaC

That is lovely, thanks hennalady
Saved the link in my 'todo one day' list.


----------



## LoriRuth

Wow is right!


----------



## hennalady

Great Shawl today kids;http://www.classiceliteyarns.com/WebLetter/252/DiaphanousShawl.pdf


----------



## samazon

Yes that is a great shawl, Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## hennalady

samazon said:


> Yes that is a great shawl, Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## hennalady

How about a Knooked Piggy?? 
http://gallery.mailchimp.com/2a091a437711eee885624a193/files/LittlePig.pdf?utm_source=Leisure+Arts+Newsletter&utm_campaign=b00e096b4e-August_1st_2012&utm_medium=email :XD:


----------



## LoriRuth

cute...I need a bird stuffed animal for a baby....


----------



## hennalady

I would recommend Ravelry, allfreecrochet or allfreeknitting, knittingpatterncentral etc. for a good start. Share what you find if you want to. 


LoriRuth said:


> cute...I need a bird stuffed animal for a baby....


 :mrgreen:


----------



## hennalady

hennalady said:


> I would recommend Ravelry, allfreecrochet or allfreeknitting, knittingpatterncentral etc. for a good start. Share what you find if you want to.
> 
> 
> LoriRuth said:
> 
> 
> 
> cute...I need a bird stuffed animal for a baby....
> 
> 
> 
> :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

Forgot my favorite fun site for you: here are a couple she has on there
http://grandmotherspatternbook.com/?p=4555


----------



## LoriRuth

Fun


----------



## samazon

I downloaded the dragon for my fur babies for chirstmas. So darn cute :thumbup:


----------



## LoriRuth

were you find the dragon...I looked but couldn't find it


----------



## hennalady

Hi LoriRuth, My favorite Dragon she posted is here, along with a list of her months of patterns for you to browse...
http://grandmotherspatternbook.com/?s=dragon
Hopefully the other nice lady will share the other Crocodile link for you as I have not looked for it yet :shock: Shameful, I know....


LoriRuth said:


> were you find the dragon...I looked but couldn't find it


----------



## hennalady

I take that back!! I found it on Ravelry for you 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/croxi-croc-and-the-tasty-flamingo


----------



## LoriRuth

but there is nothing to down load....just shows it.


----------



## samazon

I think you have to go to her web site. But says it's closed until september


----------



## kacey64

Darling dress. Thank you for the link.


----------



## LoriRuth

Thank you for letting me know


----------



## hennalady

Hi LoriRuth, When I went to her page I found this info for you:
notes
Patterns are not available at website but only by email.

June 2012: Website says closed until September.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/amigurumi-artist
Here is her main site:
http://amigurumiartist.blogspot.com/
Sometimes you just have to keep looking till you get an answer 
add errata link
submit a correction or problem report


LoriRuth said:


> but there is nothing to down load....just shows it.


----------



## LoriRuth

Thank you


----------



## hennalady

http://knittingonthenet.com/patterns/babyafbasketweave.htm


----------



## LoriRuth

very nice


----------



## hennalady

I can see this as a super cute washcloth!!!! :shock: Great for exfoliating!!!!


LoriRuth said:


> very nice


 :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## LoriRuth

Yes


----------



## hennalady

Ruffled Collar Pullover
http://tahkistacycharles.com/t/pattern_single?m=&style=&yarn=&technique=&season=&year=&new=&format=free&products_id=1183
Beeeeeeautiful! :thumbup: :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## hennalady

This is so easy and COOL!!!! Who woulda thunk it....
http://crochet.about.com/od/scarves/a/easy-thick-and-thin-crochet-scarf-pattern.htm?nl=1


----------



## LoriRuth

you make this up yourself?


----------



## hennalady

No, I cannot take the credit. I usually change needle size to get the same effect. It is cool to see how the change looks when you do it this way.Fun with any stitch you choose to use! 


LoriRuth said:


> you make this up yourself?


----------



## tcase6092

Wowsa!


----------



## LoriRuth

Will have to try that


----------



## hennalady

OMG. I do not know how many patterns we are up to here, but it is a bunch! So, here is another one for ya!
http://www.craftsy.com/pattern/crocheting/Accessory/Mindless-Scarf/769 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## samazon

Nice stitch :thumbup:


----------



## hennalady

Thanks Samazon. How about some Pirate Granny Squares? I think I will make a block toy out of them to play with Miss Mcey (Pirate Kitty)
http://www.repeatcrafterme.com/2012/08/pirate-granny-squares-crochet-patterns.html?showComment=1345562319528#c5696942820158669609

Sorry no pics today...


----------



## LoriRuth

very nice


----------



## samazon

I love those! How about a block for puppy, my moo moo is a old man and does'nt play much anymore :-D


----------



## hennalady

samazon said:


> I love those! How about a block for puppy, my moo moo is a old man and does'nt play much anymore :-D


Good idea!!! It is too cute not to think of a reason to use them!!


----------



## hennalady

Bobble Lace Beanie
If you're in the mood for bunches of bobbles, this light-weight lacy skullcap makes for a special project.

Design by Celeste Pinheiro
Skill Level
Intermediate
Size
Woman's average
Finished Measurement
Circumference: 20 inches (unstretched)
Materials
Classic Elite Yarns Wool Bam Boo (DK weight; 50% wool/50% bamboo; 118 yds/50g per ball): 2 balls vanilla #1650
Size 6 (4mm) double-pointed and 16-inch circular needles or size needed to obtain gauge

http://www.creativeknittingmagazine.com/newsletters.php?mode=article&article_id=2654&key=KDNL :-D


----------



## LoriRuth

very nice...saved it!


----------



## hennalady

Im wondering how long it ill be before I have the skills to make this one! I do love it. 


LoriRuth said:


> very nice...saved it!


----------



## LoriRuth

just grab some wood needles....that is what I did.


----------



## hennalady

Oh dont get me wrong, I knit. Have been for many years. Its just some techniques are a challenge for me. I have come a long way baby!! The hardest part for me is to NOT wing it and to actually follow a pattern all the way through. I have been doing well with my new found challenge I placed upon myself 


LoriRuth said:


> just grab some wood needles....that is what I did.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## samazon

Very nice work Hennalady and thanks for the hat pattern cute :thumbup:


----------



## hennalady

http://www.knitpicks.com/patterns/Sideways_Hat_Pattern__D50700220.html

More to come tomorrow!


----------



## hennalady

This could actually go with the sideways hat I think!!
http://www.knitpicks.com/patterns/Treasured_Neckerchief_Pattern__D50831220.html


----------



## samazon

Yes it could, very nice :thumbup:


----------



## hennalady

I saw some wristlets somewhere too that would match I think. Knit tonight, more to come tomorrow! Hugggsss, Kim


samazon said:


> Yes it could, very nice :thumbup:


 :XD:  :mrgreen: :shock:


----------



## samazon

Happy knitting :-D


----------



## kusumbudhwar

Thanks .It is a lovely pattern.


----------



## kusumbudhwar

hennalady said:


> My Pleasure!!! Any special requests for patterns can be placed here as well. I have tons!!  Be sure to specify knit or crochet though!!


I'd love a knit pattern for a ladies long vest/sleeveless cardi. for someone who is 40,short and a XX size. It is to be my next project.


----------



## hennalady

kusumbudhwar said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Pleasure!!! Any special requests for patterns can be placed here as well. I have tons!!  Be sure to specify knit or crochet though!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love a knit pattern for a ladies long vest/sleeveless cardi. for someone who is 40,short and a XX size. It is to be my next project.
Click to expand...

Pattern Ninja will keep her eyes open. I think I have seen a couple....


----------



## hennalady

I had posted this earlier and thought you may like it. Not sure if it goes up to required size, but let me know what you think.
~Pattern Ninja Kim
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-95752-1.html



kusumbudhwar said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Pleasure!!! Any special requests for patterns can be placed here as well. I have tons!!  Be sure to specify knit or crochet though!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love a knit pattern for a ladies long vest/sleeveless cardi. for someone who is 40,short and a XX size. It is to be my next project.
Click to expand...

 :thumbup:


----------



## KEgan

That is adorable.


----------



## hennalady

KEgan said:


> That is adorable.


Which one KEgan????  :-D  :roll:


----------



## hennalady

Nice! Knit a medallion front cowl. Pretty cool I think 
http://knittingonthenet.com/patterns/misccowlmed.htm


----------



## LoriRuth

nice


----------



## hennalady

I found you a super cute simple pattern, not free, but totally a great bargain. I have used her patterns and they are well done in PDF format.
http://www.maggiescrochet.com/keep-it-simple-vest-p-2167.html


kusumbudhwar said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Pleasure!!! Any special requests for patterns can be placed here as well. I have tons!!  Be sure to specify knit or crochet though!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love a knit pattern for a ladies long vest/sleeveless cardi. for someone who is 40,short and a XX size. It is to be my next project.
Click to expand...


----------



## kusumbudhwar

Super. It is a really lovely vest. I like the simplicity.Thanks again.


----------



## hennalady

Glad you like it! Enjoy


kusumbudhwar said:


> Super. It is a really lovely vest. I like the simplicity.Thanks again.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## hennalady

Another pretty for you all. 
http://r20.rs6.net/tn.jsp?e=001Aiymy3saJAS1A5rsVvWUC5uE37CCtNnTm4CPqOmD3rZEuyI3M_wA0GTZ4uUeqaBi5981HT7JhZ37u94aQXVuXiyfLOCbKbbk0hMjcXauQGIq_J71q00-Pp7cX7iQA3iRU9_30KOlCjxJNpYqoX18qRnVv8i9tuY314UBQM2FEDQ= :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## hennalady

As the chill gains in the air this little beauty would keep you warm... She has many designs similar so if you "Almost" like it pop over to her site and find the perfect one you "LOVE!"
http://craftybegonia.blogspot.com/2012/09/outgoing-raspberry.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+blogspot%2FOQciE+%28Craftybegonia%29#.UGSRECpgXEg


----------



## Momunum

Thank you for the link. So pretty patterns there.


----------



## hennalady

Thanks Momunum. Everyone join in and add for me a while. I have to move......AGAIN!!!! Hopefully this will work out better and I will be in one spot for a while....
Thought for the day "DO EPIC SHIT". :0


----------



## hennalady

Cute pot holder
http://www.bestfreecrochet.com/2010/11/21/vintage-daisy-potholder-free-crochet-pattern/ :thumbup:


----------



## wilderness2000

http://www.free-knitpatterns.com/detail.html?code=FK00340&cat_id=1
I hope this link works. I clicked on Patterns to Buy and searched on "dress.". Found and downloaded the free pattern.


----------



## hennalady

Dejavu'..... that is the first pattern posted in this posting. It is darling isn't it?... And 20 pages later we are back to it. How fun. I do hope you have scrolled through all the pages of patterns in this post. There are soooooo many I have lost track.


wilderness2000 said:


> http://www.free-knitpatterns.com/detail.html?code=FK00340&cat_id=1
> I hope this link works. I clicked on Patterns to Buy and searched on "dress.". Found and downloaded the free pattern.


----------



## hennalady

In case you have somehow missed the Crochet Baby Converse by Suzanne Resaul here it is again  I just adore these!

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/crochet-baby-converse :XD: :XD:


----------



## LoriRuth

Thank you for posting again.


----------



## samazon

So cute :thumbup:


----------



## hennalady

Knit Autumn Baskets  free patterns
http://grandmotherspatternbook.com/?p=5566&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+GrandmothersPatternBook+%28Grandmother%27s+Pattern+Book%29


----------



## samazon

Pinned several of those. Like them for craft stuffs and kitchen, thanks :-D :-D


----------



## samazon

This one came in Maggie's news letter today. Looks like a close stitch, maybe use double strand for a potholder :-D 
http://www.bestfreecrochet.com/2011/10/18/291-very-berry-crochet-dishcloth-maggie-weldon-maggies-crochet/#


----------



## hennalady

Got a Beautiful top in today's newsletter! Find it here:
http://tahkistacycharles.com/t/pattern_single?products_id=1872 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## samazon

That is a pretty top :thumbup:


----------



## LoriRuth

Yes I thought so too. What yarn would you use?


----------



## hennalady

According to the email:
" the KELLI TANK (above), done in SADÉ, a cotton tape yarn with an added nylon edge for just a touch of shimmer. The asymmetrical ruffled neck of the KELLI TANK diminishes gorgeously down the front of the garment--a unique detail accentuated by eyelet stitches that travel up the sides. "
"The LIMELIGHT Collection will be available at your LYS and online in mid-February." See it here:
http://tahkistacycharles.com/t/pattern_single?products_id=1878


----------



## LoriRuth

thank you...will check it out.


----------



## Mary Diaz

Hello everyone,
The rainbow sherbet slip dress is also free.
MD : )


----------



## LoriRuth

what page on the free pattern link is the sherbet dress


----------



## Mary Diaz

Link to the rainbow sherbet slip dress:

http://www.free-knitpatterns.com/list.html?parent_cat_id=&usage=childclo&criteria=sherbet+dress

MD


----------



## LoriRuth

Thank you


----------



## hennalady

Today I have a dolphin crochet square for you  This is a nice little site with lots to offer. She sends out 2 newsletters a month if you want to sign up.
http://www.crochetnmore.com/dolphinafghansquare.htm


----------



## hennalady

Adorable baby booties here:
http://www.bernat.com/data/pattern/pdf/Bernat_Babyweb2_cr_booties.en_US.pdf?utm_source=iContact&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Bernat&utm_content=bernat-feb13-treatyourself


----------



## hennalady

This is adorable!!
http://www.patternsforcrochet.co.uk/baby-coat-hat-usa.html :thumbup: :XD:


----------

